# Your List



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

All of my family and close friends know that I have a list comprised of the animals I want to eat before I die... preferably the latter doesn't happen due to the former... My girlfriend & I had an argument about it last night and it got me to thinkin. Any of you folks have a list of your own? Obviously, I want to try all of the general meats most people think of; pheasant, quail, moose, etc. What I'm talkin about are the less common things. Things like horse, llama, cat, coug... ummm... mountain lion, bear, prairie dog, etc.

Anybody?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Cat, Dog, Guinea Pig, Horse, and Snake meat have always intrigued me.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Giant Panda, Mountain Gorilla, Snow Leopard, Beluga Sturgeon, Leatherback Turtle, Monk Seal, Tiger........maybe a Pacific Walrus Steak smothered in mushrooms.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Narwhal


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

backstraps off a chupacabra


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

snipe


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

pkred said:


> snipe


Wilson's?


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Fishrmn said:


> pkred said:
> 
> 
> > snipe
> ...


Of course, they are the best eating snipe.

I believe I would chose the wrapped in an enigma and smothered in secret sauce preparation.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

There was another thread where elfs were mentioned as being in danger from wolves... I think I'd like to try an elf before they're all gone. 

On a more serious side, I saw the bizarre foods guy eat fried bats once. I think I'd like to try them; anything fried is okay by my book, and they looked nice and crispy.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

I tried fried rat on a stick once in Manila. Not to bad, kinda tasted like fried squirrel. Rattlesnake( Eastern Diamond Back) does taste like chicken.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Strange meats I've eaten...
"Rabo De Boi" Cow tail in Brazil.
Cow intestines in Brazil
Rattle Snake in Utah
That's about it a few others I don't really remember. Ahh yes aligator...


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I've had several different "exotic" meats (turtle, dog, gator, snails, frog legs, shark, etc.), but there's so much left to try.  OH! Possum & raccoon are on my list too.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

drsx said:


> Strange meats I've eaten...
> "Rabo De Boi" Cow tail in Brazil.
> Cow intestines in Brazil
> Rattle Snake in Utah
> That's about it a few others I don't really remember. Ahh yes aligator...


Being a retired meat cutter I have had some different cuts from most wild game that was given to me by the hunter,but I think the most different was mountain lion,very strong,lean chewy.I also made hams out of the hind quarters of the cougar,but never got to try them.Its all good :EATIn those days I'd cut up a deer for a 6 pack and half a backstrap)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Check this out Dunkem:

viewtopic.php?f=50&t=2861&p=391739&hilit=mountain+lion#p391739http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=2861&p=391739&hilit=mountain+lion#p391739


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow! Those recipes sound great.I should of tried the lion cooked a little different than I did(frying pan)Wish I could of tasted the hams.Do you have your recipes published? If not you should,Id buy it :EAT:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Wow! Those recipes sound great.I should of tried the lion cooked a little different than I did(frying pan)Wish I could of tasted the hams.Do you have your recipes published? If not you should,Id buy it :EAT:


Yes, the magazine _Cooking Wild_ done a spread on Mountain Lion cooking and published a couple of my recipes.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem,

Mountain lion ham sounds interesting. 

I would like to make mountain lion ham and mountain lion pastrami.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Hummingbird tongues.

Just teasin'.

Ive had the opportunity to try many foods considered odd like gator, possum and racoon...
I have eaten rat, monkey, iquana, house cat and even elephant.

I chewed on snapping turtle once if that counts...But like a cat, needs to boil at least 3 hours to actually chew...

I would like to try Mt. Lion sausage.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

House cat? :shock: Where,and how was it prepared?


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Dunkem said:


> House cat? :shock: Where,and how was it prepared?


I hesitate to tell this story...

West Africa, late 1970s.
I was hungry. I had money, but no food was for sale. I had eaten nothing but boiled green bananas and tara root for about a week.

But things were looking up...A friend came by with a cup of rice and I caught a fish. While cleaning the fish, I was distracted. When I looked back, the fish was gone. The cat took it. To make a long story short, the fish was not recovered, but the cat was. The cat had a habit of stealing and was on his 7th or 8th strike.

I boiled it for 3 hours. Tasted OK, kinda like boiled rabbit, but it was still tough. But I ate it. Funny thing, one of my dogs would eat it (dogs were hungry too), but the other dog put his tail between his legs and slinked off when I offered cat meat to him. I guess the cat was his friend.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I bet that the dog was scared of what you were planning on eating the next night.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Critter said:


> I bet that the dog was scared of what you were planning on eating the next night.


What's for dinner 2nd night?
Cat again...


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Turducken


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I have had some weird ones: capibara (like lean pork), african lion (again, pork-like), kangaroo (elkish), ostrich (think fantastic beef tenderloin), horse (again elkish), gator, turtle, snake (all similar to me, not quite chicken like....), seal (ugh....greasy/strong, just ugh), sea urchin (never again), sea cucumber (dear lord why?)

My list of desires is mainly things like: Elephant, hippo, whale, dolphin(I always try to buy the non-dolphin safe tuna but have yet to luck out!), house cat, parrot (all the while on my mission in Brazil I would see them flying around and I was convinced that they were delicious....never managed to catch one, tons of doves though!), and generally if I see some critter I can't help but want to try a slice of it.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I've traveled quite a bit and eaten a variety of meats. I won't bore you by listing everything I have eaten. Strangely enough though, I haven't tried mountain goat, bighorn sheep, moose, or caribou yet, so those are definitely on my list. Some of the stranger things I'd like to try would be geoducks, pilot whale, penguin, musk ox, and cape buffalo.


----------

